# new taurus pt 1911 for a good price.



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Got a chance to buy a 60 round thru it taurus pt 1911 with hard case 2 mags holster and 100 rounds of ammo for 450.00 bucks! Any thoughts? Gods or bads? Tnx.. hg


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

New at Bud's for $579 so price seems pretty decent. 100 rounds of ammo is another $35, holster another $25-35, so it sounds even better.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Price good, firearm? Depends on whether you get one that works or not..........as you can find, on this forum, Taurus is basically a crap shoot...some get good ones, some get bad ones..and out of all the firearms talked about on this forum, it seems that Taurus gets the most amount of flak..must be a reason for that........


----------



## Kustom_efekt (May 25, 2012)

I've got the duotone pt1911 and have really enjoyed it, and thus far had zero problems with it. For $450 it sounds like a good deal


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal. Post a photo or two.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Will do on the photo. So far it shoots like a dream. I love it!


----------

